# Imparticular



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

It's not a word!
But there are over 33,000 web pages with it on if you do a search with Google.

Who knew!

(sorry was trying to find out how to spell it but it wouldn't come up in the dictionary and stumbled upon the fact it's a made up word)


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Neither is nucular, but hey, don't tell that to the American Prez, or the Ontario Energy Minister.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

How about "irregardless"? That non-word is used so often, it actually now appears in some dictionaries!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

: )


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

For all intensive purposes I agree with you.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

...I suspect my position on these matters is very unique, though not the most unique.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Lol


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Its just english, not rocket surgery!


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

iMatt said:


> Its just english, not rocket surgery!


Genius!

The word that is most grating to me is the word "addicting", it drives me up the wall when people use it.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

LaurieR said:


> How about "irregardless"? That non-word is used so often, it actually now appears in some dictionaries!


 Pet peeve...that one drives me nuts!!! I love it when very senior people at work use that one, as they try and sound sophisticated.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That and people who say "ekspecially" instead of especially. Drives me nuts.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

: )


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I ditn't do it! 

*shudder*


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

"ain't" "ain't no" - drive me right up the wall. tptptptp 
"got no" is another one...........people do not realize
how much these "sayings" make them look ignorant - their
professional, sophisticated image just went right out the
window as soon as they open their mouth.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Had a room-mate in university days who used to say "supposably." No, she wasn't an English major.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

"*Wellness*."

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Loafer, linguistically speaking, "imparticular" is a mispronunciation of "in particular". Thus, articulation is important when dealing with the English language. Re "irregardless", this is just poor grammar and a misuse of the prefix "ir".


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

"Loose" instead of "lose." As in, "Microsoft will soon loose market share to Apple."


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Wa-la!

Unfortunately, it's more of the same-o same-o.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I once worked with a guy who was ashamed of his brother because he always referred to garbage as "derbriss" and couldn't be talked out of it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, HowEver, keep in mind that some people pronounce these words this way but write them as especially and asked.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, HowEver, keep in mind that some people pronounce these words this way but write them as especially and asked.


I was just thinking the same thing, Dr. G. Some of this is regional dialect/accent, and I find it endearing.

BUT, just to get my kick in, here's a written example I find irritating:
"Ect." (for "etc.")


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I *refuse* to accept that spelling of "debris."



Macfury said:


> I once worked with a guy who was ashamed of his brother because he always referred to garbage as "derbriss" and couldn't be talked out of it.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I *refuse* to accept that spelling of "debris."


*snort!* It took me a while, but I just got it! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SoyMac, speaking with a regional accent or dialect is part of all languages. However, except for the MSN-ized language and text-messanging code, written English has only some variations (e.g., labor vs labour).


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

1) the dog *was wanting* to go outside, so i let him out.

2) this food is very healthful.

3) can someone please critic my work?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

this must be a goderich/southwestern ontario thing, but when i go there to visit the in-laws, everyone in that town fails to finish their sentences, and ends every sentence with 'n.

example: this is gonna be a great weekend, we're just gonna sit around and drink beer 'n. (the person looks like they are going to finish the sentence, but they don't. beer 'n what?)


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Isn't all this a mute point? What is the statue of limitations on this thread?     Ha ha ha, I couldn't resist as these are annoying ones to me!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

CONGRADULATIONS!
Usually written on birthday or grad cakes. 

I like that one: Ect. I expeck the peeps who write it say "ecksetera":lmao:


----------



## mac-man6 (Oct 30, 2002)

what about y'all? You all? There's a Dr. Dre song where he sings "F*** y'all, all of y'all!, Y'all don't like me..." If you exand the contractions the sentence should make sense. This one does not.

A childish one is 'espoused to' as in 'supposed to', ranks right up there with pasghetti.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> this must be a goderich/southwestern ontario thing, but when i go there to visit the in-laws, everyone in that town fails to finish their sentences, and ends every sentence with 'n.
> 
> example: this is gonna be a great weekend, we're just gonna sit around and drink beer 'n. (the person looks like they are going to finish the sentence, but they don't. beer 'n what?)


That reminds me of a valley (Ottawa) habit. Some people here finish their questions, and sometimes sentences, with "or" (pronounced "er".)

Example: "So, are you going to finish that pitcher yourself, or?"
"Okay, so you're going to sail up the mud cut, or."
"I think for this job, we'll need 55 doughnuts, or."

I think it's a replacement for the questioning/validation-seeking Canadian "eh".


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Near London, Ontario a neghbour in the mid-70s used to use the phrase "tookinna" to fill in a gap in what he was saying--like "um."

"So I decided I'd buy the other mower from--tookinna--Canadian Tire. Later that day I had to call the in-laws, but I couldn't find their--tookinna--phone number."

I never heard such a thing again until a few weeks ago, someone called in to a Buffalo, NY radio talk show and started using it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

: )


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

MBD said:


> Isn't all this a mute point? What is the statue of limitations on this thread?     Ha ha ha, I couldn't resist as these are annoying ones to me!


Sorry MBD, but I had to point this out given the topic.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

MBD = Mute Be Darned 

(Sorry, MBD, couldn't resist.)


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Y'all really ain't say'n noth'n new here. This here grammer is in every day usage so its compleetly axaptable. Y'all!


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

In Saskatchewan I heard people saying 'heighth' for height. Some years ago so I don't know if it's still said that way.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

Ena said:


> In Saskatchewan I heard people saying 'heighth' for height. Some years ago so I don't know if it's still said that way.


my boss says that all the time. drives me bonkers.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

modsuperstar said:


> Sorry MBD, but I had to point this out given the topic.


OK, you did know I was joking right? That I was using "mute" point instead of "moot" as part of the joke? Same with statue of limitations instead of statute?


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

Acrost instead of across...drives me crazy!


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

MBD said:


> OK, you did know I was joking right? That I was using "mute" point instead of "moot" as part of the joke? Same with statue of limitations instead of statute?


Sorry, my bad(to quote a similar topic floating around ehMac). I've never heard anyone say mute point before. Hell, people saying moot point isn't that common in my experience. Guess I don't get out much


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

modsuperstar said:


> Sorry, my bad(to quote a similar topic floating around ehMac). I've never heard anyone say mute point before. Hell, people saying moot point isn't that common in my experience. Guess I don't get out much


Hey, it's all good (to quote more from the same similar topic)  

I hear it "mute point" the time! It drives me nuts, especially when they try to argue it's a real expression.  Statue of limitations too - I like the Seinfeld episode where Elaine says exasperatedly, "Yeah, it's just a big statue of limitations!".


----------



## steve-- (Jan 13, 2010)

Loafer said:


> It's not a word!
> But there are over 33,000 web pages with it on if you do a search with Google.
> 
> Who knew!
> ...


It's not a made up word, it's just a result of people's ignorance. The correct term is "in particular" , but ignorant, uneducated people just believe that it's one word and try to spell it according to the way it sounds to them.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> That and people who say "ekspecially" instead of especially. Drives me nuts.


Come on SINC, you mean it bugs you alot!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There are days I wonder why four year old threads get revived like this. 

I mean, what's the point of a single comment after four long years?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> There are days I wonder why four year old threads get revived like this.
> 
> I mean, what's the point of a single comment after four long years?


New threads are started all the time that already exist so why not save some bandwith and ressurect the old ones? Ideas are ideas and opinions are opinions after all.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I never understood the distaste over reviving old threads. especially when all of the background is already there.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I do not find it distasteful. I am just mystified at how newcomers find these old threads to dig up. It must be the result of a search, but who would search for a non word and if they were searching for a non word, why were they? This one must have been buried hundreds if not thousands of pages back in the archives.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Well I am going to add to this thread as I wasn't around here when it was started...

One that drives me nuts is reiterated... it has even made its way into dictionaries now. *Re*iterate is *redundant* as iterate is all that is needed as iterate means: To say or perform again; repeat... drives me nuts.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> I do not find it distasteful. I am just mystified at how newcomers find these old threads to dig up. It must be the result of a search, but who would search for a non word and if they were searching for a non word, why were they? This one must have been buried hundreds if not thousands of pages back in the archives.


SINC: When I've posted troubleshooting questions, I've continued to look online and often find by own query in Google within an hour or two. That thread must be really well catalogued by now.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Um, Screature, I have always thought that the word *iterate* is used as a term for quantity in math and *reiterate* (clarity or to say something again) is used as part of the everyday language.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

sharonmac09 said:


> Um, Screature, I have always thought that the word *iterate* is used as a term for quantity in math and *reiterate* (clarity or to say something again) is used as part of the everyday language.


Nope, iterate is the word... look it up , it has both mathematical usages as it has every day uses, just like add, subtract, equal... etc. etc. Reiterate is a bastardization that has been accepted into common usage... but a bastardization it is nonetheless.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Kewl thread.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

screature said:


> Nope, iterate is the word... look it up , it has both mathematical usages as it has every day uses, just like add, subtract, equal... etc. etc. Reiterate is a bastardization that has been accepted into common usage... but a bastardization it is nonetheless.


Ok I looked it up! The below is from linky and scroll down to the next letter.
http://www.jewishworldreview.com/1004/dictionary-men101204.asp

View attachment 12420


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

This thread makes me nauseous.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

My brother, when a kid, invented, the contraction mi'sel; for might as well. As in Kim Mitchell's song "misel go for a soda...Nobody hurts and nobody cries" 

Works well at least to my ear.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

screature said:


> Nope, iterate is the word... look it up , it has both mathematical usages as it has every day uses, just like add, subtract, equal... etc. etc. Reiterate is a bastardization that has been accepted into common usage... but a bastardization it is nonetheless.


reiterate is deja vu all over again.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

KC4 said:


> This thread makes me nauseous.


I agree with you, for all intensive purposes.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok I looked it up! The below is from linky and scroll down to the next letter.
> http://www.jewishworldreview.com/1004/dictionary-men101204.asp
> 
> View attachment 12420


Well I think this "historian's" dates are a bit off as he indicates that the word reiterate was used before the word iterate (1526 vs. 1533). Doesn't make any sense. How can you *re*iterate if the word iterate doesn't exist. Not much credibility here.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

screature said:


> Well I think this "historian's" dates are a bit off as he indicates that the word reiterate was used before the word iterate (1526 vs. 1533). Doesn't make any sense. How can you *re*iterate if the word iterate doesn't exist. Not much credibility here.


Well...... since reiterate doesn't make sense in a mathematical usage, 're' was dropped. Reiterate makes perfect sense when used in everyday usage since it's defined basically as ' to re-emphasize a point made previously'.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

sharonmac09 said:


> Well...... since reiterate doesn't make sense in a mathematical usage, 're' was dropped. Reiterate makes perfect sense when used in everyday usage since it's defined basically as ' to re-emphasize a point made previously'.


I doubt that, re is a prefix meaning "again", the word iterate had to come first...


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

screature said:


> I doubt that, re is a prefix meaning "again", the word iterate had to come first...


member seems to have little to do with memory but how's about remember?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

BigDL said:


> member seems to have little to do with memory but how's about remember?


remember etymology:

c.1300, from O.Fr. remembrer (11c.), from L. rememorari "recall to mind, *remember," from re- "again"* + memorari "be mindful of," from memor "mindful" (see memory). Replaced native gemunan. The noun remembrance in the sense of "keepsake, souvenir" is recorded from 1425. Remembrance Day, the Sunday nearest Nov. 11 (originally in memory of the dead of World War I) is attested from 1921.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re-* prefix meaning "back to the original, again" from old French and "again, back, against" directly from Latin.

*Reiterate* 1526, from L. _reiteratus_, pp. of _reiterare_ "to repeat" from _re_ "again" + _iterare_ "to repeat" from _iterum_ "again"

*Iterate* 1533, "to do again, repeat," back-formation from "_iteration_ (1477), from L. _iterationem_ (nom. _iteratio_ "repetition," noun of action from _iterare_ "do again, repeat, "from _iterum_ "again"

According to this, both words are legitimate. 

Online Etymology Dictionary


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Can someone recap so we can avoid having to go over all this again?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

sharonmac09 said:


> *Re-* prefix meaning "back to the original, again" from old French and "again, back, against" directly from Latin.
> 
> *Reiterate* 1526, from L. _reiteratus_, pp. of _reiterare_ "to repeat" from _re_ "again" + _iterare_ "to repeat" from _iterum_ "again"
> 
> ...


Oh I know both are considered "legitimate", just stupidly so...


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Can someone recap so we can avoid having to go over all this again?


Sorry no doovers as that time has passed.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I agree with you, for all intensive purposes.


Sorry. Here, have some Pepto abysmal and in the meantime try to orientate yourself in the other direction.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> That and people who say "ekspecially" instead of especially. Drives me nuts.


Since we are in a time-warp I do need to inquire if you ever; "axed dem y dems duz dat"


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This is going nowhere. 

I'm going to grab myself a couple of panini sandwiches and today's soup du jour. Had chicken coq au vin yesterday.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

How's about we allow the spelling of "alot" for the purpose of clarity. 

Alot meaning much, many.

Today a lot that could mean much, many or piece of subdivided property or a group of things as in an auction or a transportation grouping.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

The internet just isn't doing it for me today. Perhaps I'll go to the lie-barry instead.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't tend to head for the lie-barry until Feb-uary.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Oh! you will just love a good ol Merrytime Serday Night.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I don't tend to head for the lie-barry until Feb-uary.


Perhaps I'll see you there. I'm trying to find a recipe for punkin pie.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

You gotta tow the line in this doggy dog world...


----------



## steve-- (Jan 13, 2010)

SINC said:


> There are days I wonder why four year old threads get revived like this.
> 
> I mean, what's the point of a single comment after four long years?


As long as the relevance of the post hasn't changed since it was first made, what difference does it make even if it was revived after 50 years? It remains just as relevant today as it was four years ago, so it's just as worthy of discussion today as well.

There's days I wonder how simplistic and obvious subject matter can confuse some people.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

steve-- said:


> There's days I wonder how simplistic and obvious subject matter can confuse some people.


Yes, and sometimes *there are days* when irony is so sweet.


----------



## steve-- (Jan 13, 2010)

KC4 said:


> Yes, and sometimes *there are days* when irony is so sweet.


This day is yet to be seen!


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

There are two that drive me nuts.
"How come ..." as in "Why".
and "Youse guys".
I hear them both on a regular basis, recognize they are local idioms, have even used "How come" on occasion, but they still give me pause.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chuckster said:


> There are two that drive me nuts.
> "How come ..." as in "Why".
> and "Youse guys".
> I hear them both on a regular basis, recognize they are local idioms, have even used "How come" on occasion, but they still give me pause.


:lmao: 

When I was kid (7 or so) and living in Utah, we had my uncle who an English teacher in Columbia come and stay with us for a couple of weeks. I remember to this day I asked him something starting with "How come" (meaning why) and his response was, "How did I come? By plane."


----------



## steve-- (Jan 13, 2010)

chuckster said:


> There are two that drive me nuts.
> "How come ..." as in "Why".
> and "Youse guys".
> I hear them both on a regular basis, recognize they are local idioms, have even used "How come" on occasion, but they still give me pause.


The term "how come" can be used properly depending on the specific subject matter being discussed. It's basically just a shortened version of "*how* did it *come* to be?" Many terms, and even single words, have similar origins as this. This is not uncommon.

Anold schwarzenegger is very muscular.

*how* did it *come* to be?

Via working out for many years, coupled with the use of steroids.


"Youse guys" , however, is a totally different story... That's just foolish "word" period, lol.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

If "how come" is a sentence or phrase contraction, why don't we write it as how'come?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

^^^^^^
"Well, that post needs reported."

A form of sentence I heard first in Ohio: "The lawn needs mowed."


----------



## steve-- (Jan 13, 2010)

KC4 said:


> If "how come" is a sentence or phrase contraction, why don't we write it as how'come?


For one thing, that would be an extremely compound contraction, extreme to a point far beyond feasible. Also, while compound contractions are common in speach, they are widely considered unacceptable in writing, even when the writing is informal in nature.


----------

